# 4th of July



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Should I even bother scheduling?

What’s your experience? I don’t remember last year, so must have been unimpressive. Or maybe I’m just old.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Depends where you work. Tourist beach or events may order alcohol and you might get grocery orders early for bbq items. But food not so much.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I usually take every major holiday off. However both drivers and restaurants tell me it's dead on 4th of July. Maybe as @joebo1963 said a tourist area might be different.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Dnnertime has been pretty decent in years past going back to 2017. Hasn't been worth scheduling or moving the car otherwise.

That said, my spidey senses tell me this will be a really slow weekend even during dinner hours. After the past two summers, I'm expecting a massive exodus to the Red-neck Riviera starting Thursday.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

C'mon people.

We supposed to be striking on Wednesday, July 4th.

Ha Ha!

In my experience over the years, lotta people won't, don't have the equipment or simply don't know how to bbq.

A good day to read a book while cherry picking high end BBQ restaurant offers. Very lucrative in my experience.

You just gotta be cognizant of high mileage offers that may not have a hidden tip.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I usually take every major holiday off. However both drivers and restaurants tell me it's dead on 4th of July. Maybe as @joebo1963 said a tourist area might be different.


It’s been very good here for pax drivers if you avoid being stuck if traffic


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I usually take every major holiday off. However both drivers and restaurants tell me it's dead on 4th of July. Maybe as @joebo1963 said a tourist area might be different.


It’s been very good here for pax drivers if you avoid being stuck if traffic
Think I’ve done 450 driveling x in 9 hours


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

This 4th will definitely be less lucrative than last year for deliveries. For pax, I really can't say.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

wallae said:


> It’s been very good here for pax drivers if you avoid being stuck if traffic


Thanks for your input.

Are you delivering pax to bbq joints?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Are you delivering pax to bbq joints?


😂

I see they’ve gotten to you, too.

“What’s your minimum per mile?” - “I do pax. Delivery sucks”. 😂


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Should I even bother scheduling?
> 
> What’s your experience? I don’t remember last year, so must have been unimpressive. Or maybe I’m just old.


I won’t be working. July 4th I host my annual Cool As Ice watch party.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm working just like I did that two years. It started to get busy around 7pm. I expect this year to be the same.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As we all know, I’m striking with my brethren, but _had I not been striking_, this week-end so far has been CRAZY, and the tips not half bad.

Caveat: I’m on the Joizee Shore, beach areas galore, Ocean and Bay. I’m not sure anyone’s BBQing.

If I had not been striking, however, I would only go to very specific beach areas, where the vacation homes are, not the AirB&Bs and motels and summer rentals.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I started Ubering on 4th of July weekend in 2014. My first customer was a young Hispanic woman, her mom, and a lawn chair. I took them to a pool party. I have no clue who I gave my most recent ride to, but I do remember my first.


This is the Delivery forum.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is the Delivery forum.


Oh, whoops.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m striking. As good as the last couple of days were, today was disgusting. All of @Seamus ’ customers must’ve went home, everyone’s back to $5.25 for 11.8 miles over to an overpopulated island with taboons of freeloading Bennies, no parking and deadheading to civilization.

A young (early 30s max) wealthy attractive blonde 🐴 tipped $8.14. So it looked like a hidden tip, but really was not. Still made 1.5x, but, honestly, I don’t think he’s a New Yorker. I hope the pizza goes straight to his hips ‘cause he deserves to have a huge butt.

UE was paying good base Sat and yesterday, so every ping was doable, and many - fab.

Not today.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Strike going well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday America


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

6 1/2 hrs $145. Not busy but picked a few grocery orders $25 for 15 items 4 miles and $11 for 4 ice cream 2 mile. Strange no alcohol. Did see one large order DD offered $3.25 1 mile but 25 items. $180 Here is pic of the order still sitting when I arrived for another pickup $8 1 mile. Staff said they can tell when orders have no tip because they sit long time


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ive started accepting min orders an have been chastising the customer
I let them know that if they dont tip NO ONE WILL AN SHOULD NEVER DELIVER THEIR FOOD. At that point I wish them.good luck an cancel but on occasion will do the pickup if it helps my quest.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Ive started accepting min orders an have been chastising the customer
> I let them know that if they dont tip NO ONE WILL AN SHOULD NEVER DELIVER THEIR FOOD. At that point I wish them.good luck an cancel but on occasion will do the pickup if it helps my quest.


Generally I don’t do the $2 $3 or $4 offers. Ever. But today was slow and I saw a $9.75 3 mile 2 pickups adjacent restaurants. Picked up the first and then second appears and shows $2.25. I drive off and start delivery of the first order and call support to remove the second order No way I complete that second order.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> Dnnertime has been pretty decent in years past going back to 2017. Hasn't been worth scheduling or moving the car otherwise.
> 
> That said, my spidey senses tell me this will be a really slow weekend even during dinner hours. After the past two summers, I'm expecting a massive exodus to the Red-neck Riviera starting Thursday.


Lol, what's your local ******* riveria?
Mine's up here in the northeast, and it was a good weekend.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Lol, what's your local ***** riveria?
> Mine's up here in the northeast, and it was a good weekend.


Holy cow it masked that word!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I drive off and start delivery of the first order and call support to remove the second order


Couldn't you have removed it yourself, or did you tell them some bullshit to get them to do it so it wouldn't raise your cancellation rate?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I decided to give it a shot. Did better than a regular weekday. Better offers and very few people on the road.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I did something I never, ever,never do....I went out this morning. Usually I will never go out before 5p.m.. I had a little time to kill before starting my Holiday festivities so I tried it for the first time in a long time.

Got an offer from a supermarket that was $13 for 3 items and 2.5 miles. I took it, easy money! Well surprise surprise it wasn't a shop and deliver but a full order ready to go. 3 items my arse!! It was 2 full grocery carts of bags and of course a case of water! Suddenly it didn't seem so good.

Delivered it and very surprising the guy pulled out a $20 bill and handed it to me!!! Thank you Gilbert, it ended up being $33.50 with his cash tip.

The rest of the offers were garbage FF $3-$4 breakfast chum that I declined. Then I got a diner order that ended up paying $15 for several breakfast entrees and was 3 miles. All in all it was ok, $48.50 for 2 hours but it was all those 2 offers. I must of declined 12-15 garbage offers.

I'll stick to nights and the dinner rush!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Couldn't you have removed it yourself, or did you tell them some bullshit to get them to do it so it wouldn't raise your cancellation rate?


Paired ordersseems more difficult to unassign. So I called and said order not ready long wait and was already on my way to drop off. End of story


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Staff said they can tell when orders have no tip because they sit long time


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Last Wednesday and Saturday were 🔥 
Friday was meh. Yesterday sucked.
Didn’t go online and I’m not expecting people to order as people here love to party/bbq


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I worked 5-8 tonight and made $100 on DD. I forgot to turn on UE and I forgot all about my blocks on GH once again.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Lol, what's your local ***** riveria?
> Mine's up here in the northeast, and it was a good weekend.


I'm referring to the stretch along the northern Gulf Coast between Gulf Shores, AL and Panama City, FL. 

Yeah, I don't know why that particular word is censored either.

Anyhow, I wasn't planning on working at all today but turned on the Spark app for a little while this morning and did 3 deliveries for $41 putting a grand total of 7 miles including dead miles, so nearly $6/ mile for one hour of work before my own BBQ today.

Grilled NY strip steaks with sauteed mushrooms, boudin, shrimp with the shells on (3 minutes per side and so perfect with melted butter), baked potato, garlic bread and chocolate mousse for dessert with my lady friend. 

Been a really great 4th!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Should I even bother scheduling?
> 
> What’s your experience? I don’t remember last year, so must have been unimpressive. Or maybe I’m just old.


Tonight is a celebration of whiskey, women and sin.

Until my wife puts an end to all that tomfoolery.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> Grilled NY strip steaks with sauteed mushrooms, boudin, shrimp with the shells on (3 minutes per side and so perfect with melted butter), baked potato, garlic bread


Dammit………I’m a total foodaholic and that sounds amazing. Now I’m hungry with no good choices!!! I have a real sickness, now I’m already planning tomorrow night’s dinner!😆


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Tonight is a celebration of whiskey, women and sin.
> 
> Until my wife puts an end to all that tomfoolery.


Invite her next time.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> I'm referring to the stretch along the northern Gulf Coast between Gulf Shores, AL and Panama City, FL.


That's close to what I thought it might be, having heard it about Biloxi when I was there so many years ago. I use it referring to the local Strip up here in Yankee territory, and pax agree that it's an apt description.

Score one for cultural appropriation!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Invite her next time.


Gotta keep it secret.

She has huge and sharp knives in the kitchen.

Further, she knows where I sleep.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I didn’t drive out for dinner yesterday, though DD was harrassing me how busy it is and paying a whole extra $1.

And I truly believe it was very, VERY busy. With crap orders. With no-tip and low-tip offers. I don’t need stupid-busy. I need busy that makes me money.

I had marinated pork to tend to.

DD needs to add “payment too low” to their decline reasons. They know full well that’s why no one takes the crap ones. No one cares about small order size or distance if the price is right. Just stop with the “feel-good” reasons.

I hit “something else” every single time. It IS something else. It is the crap pay.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I force shut the apps so they can't harrass you off duty.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

People here love to bbq and go to the beach on the 4th of July. I’d be really surprised if Uber eats was busy cause I didn’t work.


----------

